# Rekordhecht?



## Leif (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen was ihr denkt wie schwer die grössten hechte in deutschland und Europa werden.

Vielleicht kennen manchen ihn noch nicht.

Angeblich stammt der Fisch aus dem po.



http://www.metersnoeken.nl/site/assets/images/snoek145ofzo.jpg


Was sagt ihr?

Lg leif


----------



## locotus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

1,60 m


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Hmm... Das Bild muss so vor etwa 15 - 20 Jahren mal in ner Blinker oder Fisch&Fang gewesen sein, ich erinnere mich dunkel!

Auch wenn es sicherlich vereinzelt noch größere geben wird, dürfte irgendwo bei 1,50 m Länge und 25 kg Gewicht das Ende der Fahnenstange liegen.
Darüber dürfte der Energiebedarf für die reine Selbsterhaltung in den allermeisten Gewässern kaum noch zu decken sein.


Aber hatten wir diese Diskussion nicht schon etliche Male?!?


----------



## Leif (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Hallo,

habe das Foto auch noch dunkel im Kopf gehabt.

Ich glaube der sollte über 55 Pfund gewogen haben.

Lg leif


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Lt. IGFA liegt der Rekord bei 25kg mit 1,36m
http://www.igfa.org/Records/Fish-Records.aspx?LC=ATR&Fish=Pike,%20northern
und hier ist das Viech
http://www.fischundfang.de/Grosse-Faenge/Deutsche-Rekordliste/Hecht/L.-Louis-Buehl-Weitenung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Da geht noch ein bischen mehr:
http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/pikes/Esox lucius.html

IGFA ist aber auch eine Sache für sich ...

Es gibt außer dem von FoolishFarmer schon genannten Energiebedarf keinen zwingenden biologischen Grund, dass der gegenüber dem Wels sogar noch etwas schnellwüchsigere Hecht kleiner als Wels bleiben müßte.


----------



## Brikz83 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Ist ja gruselig wenn sowas unter einem rumschwimmt |bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Du hast es intuitiv erfaßt. :g 

Ich glaube ja - ganz meine *eigene persönliche Meinung*, dass genau darin und in einer gewissen Urangst (sei es von einem vorzeitigen Miniaffenstammvater) eine echte Angst in vielen Menschen (auch Anglern) davor besteht, dass sehr große Hechte existieren könnten. Und einem gefährlich werden könnten. 
Dass sie lebendig selbsttätig aktiv u.U. manchmal Menschen beissen, auch schon in kleineren Fischgrößen, steht außer Frage.

Nicht selbst live fotografiert, aber selbst abfotografiert:


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Auch ein schnuckeliger Fisch.
Ja, IGFA ist so eine Sache... Ich meine, Jan Eggers hat in "seiner" Rekord-Liste noch dickere, die belegt werden können. Weiß aber nicht, ob's da 'ne Online-Darstellung gibt.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Ich habe Anfang der 90er einen Hecht von 26 Kg und 1,52 m Länge gesehen, welcher bei meinem Präparatorkollegen abgeliefert wurde.
Dieser Fisch kam aus Türschenbroich,dass ist ein kommerzielles Gewässer.
Der Fisch wurde damals für die Rekordliste im Blinker gemeldet und ist aber nicht akzeptiert worden, da mein "schlauer" Kollege ihn noch vor einem offiziellen Nachwiegen durch Blinker Redakteure, schon aufgeschnitten hatte, um ihn weiter zu verarbeiten!
Leider habe ich kein Photo von diesem Fisch.

Taxidermist


----------



## Kretzer83 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sicherlich vereinzelt noch größere geben wird, dürfte irgendwo bei 1,50 m Länge und 25 kg Gewicht das Ende der Fahnenstange liegen.
> Darüber dürfte der Energiebedarf für die reine Selbsterhaltung in den allermeisten Gewässern kaum noch zu decken sein.



Energiebedarf der reinen Selbsterhaltung? Wenn dieser Kaltblüter nur faul auf dem Gewässergrund liegt und sich ab und an mal nen 10kg Karpfen schnappt?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Energiebedarf der reinen Selbsterhaltung? Wenn dieser Kaltblüter nur faul auf dem Gewässergrund liegt und sich ab und an mal nen 10kg Karpfen schnappt?


Und genau das ist der Grund warum Welse 100 kg und Hechte nur 25 kg schwer werden...


----------



## Frankenfischer (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Vor 20 oder 25 Jahren war ein Bericht mit Bild in der Fisch & Fang von einem Hecht mit 30 kg. Der wurde aber nicht mit der Angel gefangen sondern ich glaube mit einem Netz. Das Gewässer war in Deutschland.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*



> Vor 20 oder 25 Jahren war ein Bericht mit Bild in der Fisch & Fang von einem Hecht mit 30 kg. Der wurde aber nicht mit der Angel gefangen sondern ich glaube mit einem Netz. Das Gewässer war in Deutschland.



Daran erinnere ich mich auch und der besagte Hecht wurde im Bodden von einem Berufsfischer gefangen!
Aber ich denke auch,dass beim Hecht mit 30 Kg die absolute Wachstumsgrenze erreicht ist.
Jan Eggers sagt übrigens,dass es die höchste Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Rekordhechte im Süddeutschen Raum gibt, weil dort die besten (ausgewogensten) klimatischen Verhältnisse sind.
Vielleicht hat er aber die Boddengewässer nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt.
Dort mag das Klima vielleicht nicht so optimal sein, dafür gibt es aber fette Heringe.
Der Rekord in meinem Baggersee liegt bei 23 Kg und 1,40m!
Ich bleib jedenfalls dran am Hecht und hoffe weiterhin!

Taxidermist


----------



## Walstipper (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Darüber dürfte der Energiebedarf für die reine Selbsterhaltung in den allermeisten Gewässern kaum noch zu decken sein.



Allerdings sollte ein Muskie den selben Metabolismus wie Esox Lucius haben.
Werden nun parallel in gleichen Gewässern in den Staaten Muskies größer als Lucius, kann man von einem vererbungsbedingten schlechteren Wachstum ausgehen?

Baracuääähhhh..Muskie :m


----------



## MefoProf (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe Anfang der 90er einen Hecht von 26 Kg und 1,52 m Länge gesehen, welcher bei meinem Präparatorkollegen abgeliefert wurde.
> Dieser Fisch kam aus Türschenbroich,dass ist ein kommerzielles Gewässer.
> Der Fisch wurde damals für die Rekordliste im Blinker gemeldet und ist aber nicht akzeptiert worden, da mein "schlauer" Kollege ihn noch vor einem offiziellen Nachwiegen durch Blinker Redakteure, schon aufgeschnitten hatte, um ihn weiter zu verarbeiten!
> Leider habe ich kein Photo von diesem Fisch.
> ...



Da warst du aber auch nicht viel schlauer als dein schlauer Kollege |rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*



> [Da warst du aber auch nicht viel schlauer als dein schlauer Kollege/QUOTE]
> 
> Warum dass denn?


----------



## MefoProf (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Ich zumindest |rolleyeshätte von so einem Fisch auf jeden Fall ein Foddo gemacht


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Damals kam ich nur zufällig zu einem Besuch vorbei und war leider ohne Kamera unterwegs.
Der Kollege war auch nicht bereit darauf zu warten, bis ich mir aus 150 Km
Entfernung meine Knipse geholt hätte.Denn wie schon erwähnt, hatte dieser den Fisch schon in Arbeit!

Taxidermist


----------



## MefoProf (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Na gut dann bist du entschuldigt :m. Und was ist aus dem Monster geworden?


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Der Fisch wird als (schlechtes) Präparat wohl an irgend einer Wand hängen.
Bei ernstem Interesse könnte man sich mal über den Pächter von Türschenbroich (Erft) kundig machen,was aus dem Fisch geworden ist!

Taxidermist


----------



## CarpDream (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Daran erinnere ich mich auch und der besagte Hecht wurde im Bodden von einem Berufsfischer gefangen!
> Aber ich denke auch,dass beim Hecht mit 30 Kg die absolute Wachstumsgrenze erreicht ist.
> Jan Eggers sagt übrigens,dass es die höchste Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Rekordhechte im Süddeutschen Raum gibt, weil dort die besten (ausgewogensten) klimatischen Verhältnisse sind.
> Vielleicht hat er aber die Boddengewässer nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt.
> ...




Ich kenne da eine ähnliche Geschichte evtl auch die gleiche. 
Das verfählt zwar bischen das Thema aber... 


Eine Fischzucht hatte 2 Tümpel (nebeneinander), einer mit Hechten und der andere Salmoniden. 

Es fing an einer Zeit an dass, von Monat zu Monat die Forellen verschwunden. Bis irgendwann keine mehr da waren! 
Also Beschloss sich der Züchter den See elektrisch abzufischen weil er schon an was Verdacht schöpfte. 
Das Ergebnis: Ein 1.55m und 32Kg schwerer Hecht hat dort sein Platz gefunden. 

Mann nimmt an dass, Vögel bischen Laich in den anderen Tümpel gebrahct haben. 
Und ja, da hat sich warscheinlich mit sehr viel Glück ein Hechtchen durchgekämpft. Und wurde dann im Laufe der Jahre zum Kollos!


----------



## Brikz83 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Davon werden bis heute noch Bouletten gegessen


----------



## schelle85 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

In Schaprode auf Rügen hängt der größte Hecht der in den Bodden gefangen wurde. Hängt in der Kneipe am Campingplatz und ist 1,36m oder 1,38m was er wog weiß ich nicht mehr, auf jedenfall wurde er mit einer Reuse gefangen, ist aber schon Jahre her!!! 
Sehr schade eigentlich, so ein Kapitalen hätte sicher jeder von uns gerne mal an der Angel!!!


----------



## bastiv (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*



schelle85 schrieb:


> In Schaprode auf Rügen hängt der größte Hecht der in den Bodden gefangen wurde. Hängt in der Kneipe am Campingplatz und ist 1,36m oder 1,38m


 
Das ist ist niemals der größte Boddenhecht, habe im Urlaub verrückte Boddenangler getroffen deren PB am Bodden höher war. Nur waren es Leute die sich nicht's draus machen und ihr Bild zu Hause an der Wand hängen haben.


----------



## schelle85 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Hab auch gerade darüber nachgedacht, vllt war es auch der größte Hecht der im Schaproder Bodden gefangen wurde.

Das könnt auch sein!!!


----------



## Gohann (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Ich kenne da eine ähnliche Geschichte evtl auch die gleiche.
> Das verfählt zwar bischen das Thema aber...
> 
> 
> ...



In Tüschenbroich gab es in den 90gern zwei Gewässer. Einmal die von dir beschriebene Anlage mit ihren Teichen. Dort wurden auch Welse und Großkarpfen besetzt. Ausserdem Großforellen. In unmittelbarer Entfernung gab es auch noch den Tüschenbroicher Schlossweiher. Dort hingen damals "Steckbriefe" aus. Riesenhecht um 1,50m, der Fänger erhält 1000 DM Belohnung! Ich nehme mal an, das es sich um den besagten Hecht handelt. Die Tageskarten für dieses Gewässer waren damals schon unheimlich teuer, so um 50 DM. Ich weiss auch nicht mehr ob der Schlossteich mit der anderen Anlage zusammenhing. Jedenfalls durfte man dort ausser Dynamit alles benutzen um an den Fisch zu kommen. Ausserdem war der Teich angeblich mit 2m Welsen bestzt.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## porbeagle (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Hi,
in Dannstadt-Schauerheim wurde einer gefangen soviel ich  weiß per Netz 1983 mit 30,5 kg bei 146 cm.


----------



## Noxes (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe Anfang der 90er einen Hecht von 26 Kg und 1,52 m Länge gesehen, welcher bei meinem Präparatorkollegen abgeliefert wurde.
> Dieser Fisch kam aus Türschenbroich,dass ist ein kommerzielles Gewässer.
> Der Fisch wurde damals für die Rekordliste im Blinker gemeldet und ist aber nicht akzeptiert worden, da mein "schlauer" Kollege ihn noch vor einem offiziellen Nachwiegen durch Blinker Redakteure, schon aufgeschnitten hatte, um ihn weiter zu verarbeiten!
> Leider habe ich kein Photo von diesem Fisch.
> ...


 

Meinst Du Tüschenbroich bei Wegberg? Wenn ja, vielleicht sollte ich dann dort doch mal vorbei schauen. Ist nur 8 km von mir entfernt. Habe nur irgendwie im Kopf der Angelpark sei nicht so beliebt.


----------



## alizander1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*



Noxes schrieb:


> Meinst Du Tüschenbroich bei Wegberg? Wenn ja, vielleicht sollte ich dann dort doch mal vorbei schauen. Ist nur 8 km von mir entfernt. Habe nur irgendwie im Kopf der Angelpark sei nicht so beliebt.


 
Früher war alles anders
Tüschenbroich war vor etlichen Jahren das"Mekka der Riesen".
Heute ist der Ruf futsch.
Nur noch seltsames Volk am Wasser und keine nennenswerten Fänge mehr.
Hier und da versuchen sich einige Waller und Karpfenspezies, aber nur mit mässigem erfolg.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*



> Meinst Du Tüschenbroich bei Wegberg?



Genau dass muss es sein.Es sind halt schon ein paar Jahre her und daher hab ich es wohl auch falsch geschrieben.

Taxidermist


----------



## sevone (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

In einer alten Ausgabe des "Raubfisch", ich glaube von 98 oder 99 war mal ein Foto und kurzer Beitrag über einen Hecht aus einem Bodden, der mit einer Reuse gefangen wurde.
Der Fisch wurde nicht gemessen, sondern nur gewogen und brachte 31 Kg auf die Waage.


----------



## Florian1980 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Über die Größe gibt es leider keine Angaben, aber über das Alter des mysteriösen Hechts, der in einem See, 200m von meiner Wohnung entfernt einige Jahre seines Lebens verbrachte:






Das Gemälde _Böckinger Hecht_ im Zweiten Obergeschoss  

 


 Eines der ehemaligen Schmuckstücke im Heilbronner Rathaus: "Der Böckinger Hecht"


 Im zweiten Obergeschoss befand sich neben dem Gemeinderatssaal[53] bis zum Jahre 1944 ein halbbogenförmigen Gemälde aus dem 16. Jahrhundert. Das im Jahre 1612 erstmalig erwähnte Gemälde auf Holz zeigte einen angeblich im Jahr 1497 im Böckinger See gefangenen Hecht, umgeben von Inschriften.[54].  Das Gemälde hing ursprünglich an der alten Neckarbrücke und gelangte zu  Beginn des 19. Jahrhunderts beim Abbruch des Brückentors ins Rathaus.[55]
 In einem Heilbronner Weinbüchlein wird die Geschichte des Böckinger Hechts folgendermaßen geschildert._"Diesem  Kaiser Friedrich hat der Rat zu Heilbronn außer andern Verehrungen  einen Hecht verehrt, welchen der Kaiser selbst seiner Größe und Schöne  halber zu einem sonderlichen Gedächtnis in den Böckinger See gesetzt und  diesem Hecht zuvor ein mesingner kupferner Ring an die Ohren machen  lassen, daran mit griechischen Buchstaben geschrieben gewesen: Ich bin  der Fisch, welchen Kaiser Friedrich der andere mit seiner eigenen Hand  in diesen See gesetzt, den 5. Oktober im 1230 Jahr nach Geburt Christi"

Quelle Wikipedia
_


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Hier steht noch etwas mehr über den 267 Jahre alten Böckinger Hecht:



> http://www.zerda.de/der-grosse-hecht-im-boeckinger-see.htm


----------



## Bobster (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

...zumindest eine interessante Geschichte 

Alles andere sei einmal dahinn gestellt :m


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rekordhecht?*

Hier noch ne Seite mit Rekordhechten:

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/19-hecht.html

Taxidermist


----------

